# case gins



## sunrunner (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always had a fondness for case gins and the older ones are the coolest[8D]
 Here's a pic


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's another one


----------



## idigjars (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim, very nice gin.  What is the embossing on the side?  Thanks for sharing the pics.  Paul


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 9, 2008)

I love case Gins too, something about them...


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 11, 2008)

hi paul:sorry not geting to you soner,the imbossing is blinsQdermit leit,with a big key on the other side, its duch and was dug in giyana...sunra


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 2, 2008)

Sunrunner,
 On your Case gin ............ are you sure it's not embossed BLANKENHEYM & NOLET ? 
 Nice Gin ! Thanks for sharing !


----------

